# Another worry



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

I sorry its Mariann yet again

Last week I went for my 6th monthly dentel check up and had to have a very old silver filling removed and refilled, I had told my dentest I was pregnant and he said that was fine, he did it without an injection. On Christmas day woke up in so much pain, toothache, earache, my whole left side of my face in pain. On Boxing day I ended up at the emergency dentest who told me the I should have never had the filling touched as it contains Mercury which can kill the baby. I had to have two injections to numb the pain and have the tooth drilled, the new silver filling removed and a white temp put on. I have to go back to my dentest on 4th Jan to have the permante filling put on. I am worried sick, could I have hurt my baby ( had a scan before this and baby was fine)
Also I now have a very bitter taste in my mouth which seems to be coming from the tooth is this the Mercury which is being passed to my baby?

Mariann


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, sorry to hear about your yule dental disasters!!

The reason that dentists need to know that you are pregnant is so that if they do need to give you an injection they tend to omit the caffeine.

They only tend to use white fillings now so I'm not sure why a silver coloured one was put in again! I am not 100% sure about the content of those fillings and if they actually contain mercury anymore but I don't think they do! My friend is a dentist so I will contact him tomorrow for you.

Hope that helps for now, I will post again tomorrow

Take care x


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
thanks
I look foward to hearing from you
Mariann


----------

